# Missouri Monster



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim Phillips
on Saturday
After 4 years of hunting the St. Paul giant I finally was lucky enough to bag him. #Walter 39 pointer counting ring hooks. 32 points counting inch or more. ROUGH SCORE 243!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah now that is a monster!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh! Hope we get to see more pics of that hoss!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

More pics:









































1.8K
689
3.7K


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sure would like to see what he looked like 4 years ago as compared to now. Just wondering.....






















































s


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They must have a early gun season out that way , a trophy for sure.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

snag said:


> They must have a early gun season out that way , a trophy for sure.


Must have!
The article was a bit interesting. Seems this buck had actually been shot two other times.
http://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoo...gs-39-point-buck-after-four-years-trying.html


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah . Beautiful deer . Saturday was there rifle season opener . I think it may have been KY rifle opener also ?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! That boy has kickers and stickers all over the place! Would be interested in knowing total points, since I couldn't possibly count them from the pic, and score.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! That boy has kickers and stickers all over the place! *Would be interested in knowing total points, since I couldn't possibly count them from the pic, and score.*


Had 39 points counting ring hooks. 
With 32 points of an inch or more.
Rough score of 243


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

one fine deer right there!!!
congrats! and to finally have everything come together after hunting him for a few years is really a good feeling.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sheesh, that poor deer had to carry that tree on his head for almost a year!  Glad you could ease his discomfort!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BaddFish said:


> Sheesh, that poor deer had to carry that tree on his head for almost a year!  Glad you could ease his discomfort!


Yep...that would be a load for sure.
FWIW, I was sent that pic. Wish I could claim shooting that monster but unfortunately I can't.


----------

